# La generación de los 50 que va de los 60 a 70 y ya



## Lems

Como otros foreros están conmemorando un montón de posts yo me hizo celoso y quiero conmemorar mis modestos 200…

Así quiero dejar clavados los versos del chileno Horacio Carvallo.

_Mi generación partía en los cincuenta
y fuimos los jóvenes de los sesenta a setenta ¿Qué le parece?
En aquel tiempo las chicas usaban minifalda
y los muchachos que las miraban 
eran de patillas largas ¿Se acuerda?
En mi generación hubo ideas y política
y los jóvenes éramos inconformistas
Pero entonces estaba Bill y sus Cometas,
también Elvis y había Rock y motonetas
porque transitábamos de los sesenta a los setenta.
Después aparecieron Los Beattles y más allá (…)_

Vean el poema completo en

http://www.navedapalavra.com.br/abrir_secao.php?edicao=140&secao=poemas&id=720&chave=id_poema

Saludos

Lems

      ,   __@
  _-\_<,
 (*)/'(*)


----------



## funnydeal

Lems said:
			
		

> Como otros foreros están conmemorando un montón de posts yo me hizo celoso y quiero conmemorar mis modestos 200…
> 
> Así quiero dejar clavados los versos del chileno Horacio Carvallo.
> 
> _Mi generación partía en los cincuenta
> y fuimos los jóvenes de los sesenta a setenta ¿Qué le parece?
> _


_


Viva tu generación de los "200's"  ¡Felicidades!_


----------



## Tormenta

Lems said:
			
		

> Como otros foreros están conmemorando un montón de posts yo me hizo celoso y *quiero conmemorar mis modestos 200…
> *
> Así quiero dejar clavados los versos del chileno Horacio Carvallo.
> 
> _Mi generación partía en los cincuenta
> y fuimos los jóvenes de los sesenta a setenta ¿Qué le parece?
> En aquel tiempo las chicas usaban minifalda
> y los muchachos que las miraban
> eran de patillas largas ¿Se acuerda?
> En mi generación hubo ideas y política
> y los jóvenes éramos inconformistas
> Pero entonces estaba Bill y sus Cometas,
> también Elvis y había Rock y motonetas
> porque transitábamos de los sesenta a los setenta.
> Después aparecieron Los Beattles y más allá (…)_
> 
> Vean el poema completo en
> 
> http://www.navedapalavra.com.br/abrir_secao.php?edicao=140&secao=poemas&id=720&chave=id_poema
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Lems
> 
> ,   __@
> _-\_<,
> (*)/'(*)




*
Lem

Te felicito por tus 200........​*
Gracias por tu aporte a este foro y muchas gracias por compartir estos versos.

Felicidades,

Tormenta


----------



## ines

Oi, Lems, eu também quero mandar parabems para você, ¡Felices 200 posts!...
Um abraço


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Lems!​
Oi Amigo...

Quality matters more than quantity, and each of your posts adds something special for all of us.

Um grande abraço,
Quxu


----------



## Graziella

Parabems!  
Tchau,


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡¡ O MAIS GRANDE DO MUNDO:  LEMS !!!!​



:


----------



## Lems

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Viva tu generación de los "200's"  ¡Felicidades!


Gracias, Funny...

Yo creía que iba pasar de los 20…  

Lems


_____________________________________________
...sevlesruO otnI rorriM a erA steP dlohesuoH


----------



## Lems

Tormenta said:
			
		

> *
> Lem
> 
> Te felicito por tus 200........​*
> Gracias por tu aporte a este foro y muchas gracias por compartir estos versos.
> 
> Felicidades,
> 
> Tormenta


Gracias, Tormenta.  

Estoy aprendiendo mucho más que simplemente lenguas en este forum...  

Lems
____________________________
43% of all statistics are worthless


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Oi, Lems, eu também quero mandar parabems para você, ¡Felices 200 posts!...
> Um abraço


Muchas gracias, Inés.

Tu eres una de las responsables de mi presencia aquí.  

Cariño.

Lems
__________________________________________________________
Uma viagem de milhares de quilômetros começa com um simples passo.
Provérbio Chinês.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades Lems!​
> Oi Amigo...
> 
> Quality matters more than quantity, and each of your posts adds something special for all of us.
> 
> Um grande abraço,
> Quxu


I mirror in your wisdom, my good friend, and do my best to reflect at least a little bit of it.  

Best wishes

Lems
_____________________________________
L'ordre est le plaisir de la raison, 
mais le désordre est le délice de l'imagination.
Paul Claudel (1886-1955)


----------



## Lems

Graziella said:
			
		

> Parabems!
> Tchau,


Grazias   

Que bueno tener buenos vecinos por aquí…

Lems
_____________________________________________
The general surgeon advise: WordReference is vicious!


----------



## Lems

Artrella said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡ O MAIS GRANDE DO MUNDO:  LEMS !!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> :


Querida Art,

Você é uma das foreras que dá vida por aqui.

Obrigado pela sua presença.  

Lems
______________________________________________
Não acrescente dias a sua vida, mas vida aos seus dias!


----------



## Graziella

Lems,
Obrigada, e tehno muitos amigos no Brazil. Beijo na ponta do nariz.
Até logo.


----------

